# Calico trailers anyone?



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Honestly? Junk. A friend bought one new (3H Sl) about 12 years ago and it was nothing but trouble from the start. Welds were poor, had rust issues within a year, noisy, cheap underrated tires, large spacing between floor supports... Maybe the quality has improved over the years but I would stick with a used of know workmanship.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you! I actually heard other not-so-nice reviews so looking for alum trailer at the moment.


----------

